# IP



## vyhich (Nov 26, 2016)

To write a script, which checks the availability of computers in the network (the range of addresses in the /24 subnet). The Protocol displayed in the form of: IP-address –available/unavailable for each of the addresses. 
Please help, for earlier thanks for the answer!


----------



## SirDice (Nov 29, 2016)

Use security/nmap to quickly scan an entire subnet.

https://www.cyberciti.biz/networking/nmap-command-examples-tutorials/


----------

